# ufile Windows vs ufile online?



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

I've been using ufile online for several years now and like it. it seems that ufile for windows is actually a little less expensive considering you can file 4 returns for $20. even 2 returns for me and my wife cost $25. anyone else have any other opinions about this? any drawbacks to the windows version?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I used the online version because I was likely using different computers to complete. Since then I always use the same computer. But it works so well, I see no reasons to switch. I save all my files on a WD drive when complete. No downloading and installing every year. I consider it to be a great cloud-based application. Only use it once a year for a few weeks. Why clutter up my PC?


----------



## chantl01 (Mar 17, 2011)

joncnca said:


> I've been using ufile online for several years now and like it. it seems that ufile for windows is actually a little less expensive considering you can file 4 returns for $20. even 2 returns for me and my wife cost $25. anyone else have any other opinions about this? any drawbacks to the windows version?


I came to the same conclusion you did this year. I've been using the online version but because I complete three returns (mine, my husband's and my mother's) it was definitely less expensive to go with the ufile for windows option. Note - I just bought it over the weekend and there was some sort of promotion going on, so I got the 4 return version for $16.99 plus tax (instead of the advertised $19.99 cost). I haven't gone through completing the returns using the Windows version yet, but at first glance it looks pretty much identical to the online version, which I find to be the most user-friendly tax return software out there.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I haven't used the online version, but have used and liked the Windows version for years. 

This year, though, I think I am going to go with SimpleTax and save the money.


----------

